# Malaysain drift wood



## Duanesworld

Any ideas where to get some good Malaysain driftwood?


----------



## maknwar

I have a nice piece I will part with. 

PM me with your email if you want a pic. Also, All about pets, in West Chester has some nice big pieces.


----------



## APCRandall

try aquaticeco.com


----------

